# New and seeking understanding



## longint45 (Jan 7, 2020)

I posted earlier using nearly the same heading. I then posted a reply to some questions but not sure if or how I should move the thread to another place. Apologies if I did this wrong. Interested in feedback.

Thanks all.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Your thread was updated with your current post. Someone will provide feedback if they can.


----------

